# Scrap OSB



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

I've got a ton of scrap OSB from my house addition.
Does anyone have any useful ideas for it? I've got nothing other than tossing it and that's no fun.


----------



## stormking (Feb 12, 2009)

Ad hoc worktables on saw horses and two by's... other than that, it's pretty much landfill food...


----------



## G Fresh (Mar 22, 2009)

Not really a woodworking tip, but I have an unfinished attic. I put scrap osb down so I wouldn't have to step from beam to beam.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Put it at the curb with a sign that says FREE


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Oriented Strand Board = Scrap when you bought it ! :laughing:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Fireplace???


----------



## interceptor (Feb 6, 2010)

The "good" OSB in the thicker dimensions ain't bad for making some of the larger wooden toys and crafts provided you sand and seal it well, but the smaller pieces are not stable nor presentable enough for anything noble. I keep more of it around than I should, part of my junk collecting habit and have yet to determine it's proper end.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Do ya fish,make a worm box.A box for lawn and garden scraps for mulch,4" strips for concrete forms,A dog house[let him chew it up],Shelves for the garage.dump it in someone you dont like's driveway.Itchy


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

wooddude9 said:


> Put it at the curb with a sign that says FREE


I wouldn't do that. You'll want to give it a nominal price, $20.00 for the lot, so someone WILL take it. If you post it free no one will. :laughing:


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

Dining room table


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Itchy Brother said:


> Do ya fish,make a worm box.A box for lawn and garden scraps for mulch,4" strips for concrete forms,A dog house[let him chew it up],Shelves for the garage.dump it in someone you dont like's driveway.Itchy


I like the worm box idea.
I really like the dump it in someone's driveway but I don't feel like carrying it 3 houses down the street.

I already used some to make shelves in my shed along with some scrap 2x4's.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

wolfmanyoda,
Iam know as the scrapman, i have a Large building that i haul all my scraps down to, so if you still have i would be willing to come and get, Just shoot me a PM.....


----------



## chili cook (Feb 19, 2010)

wooddude9 said:


> Put it at the curb with a sign that says FREE


 
That will never work :thumbdown: Put a sign that says " 4 sale $5.00 " then someone will come along and steal it 


Chili


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

ACP said:


> I wouldn't do that. You'll want to give it a nominal price, $20.00 for the lot, so someone WILL take it. If you post it free no one will. :laughing:


Nah, I'd put up a sign pricing it at $40, put a line through it, and say "HALF PRICE SALE - ONLY $20!!! TODAY ONLY". I'll bet some one will buy it or steal it, thinking they got something for free. Trust me, it works....:thumbsup:


----------



## greensound (Sep 8, 2011)

gregL said:


> Dining room table


Something like this?










Made entirely of OSB. You know what they say, one man's trash...

Jeremy


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Oriented Strand Board = Scrap when you bought it ! :laughing:


not true. i have proof! i got some ideas for a lumber storage system from some mag. i made one set out of 3/4" garbage ply. but i realised very quickly that i needed another set. i made it out of 1/2" or something garbage osb. using the same fasteners and measurements. they are 2 years old now. there is a clear advantage. i had to reenforce the 3/4" ply unit because it droops more than the osb. and i have more weight on the osb. i'll take some proper pics showing what i see. but osb is the clear winner for supporting weight in my shop. i may have made the osb one 1st cause the 3/4 was in alot worse shape. 7yrs stored outside will do that...lol. i like osb because it's light and easy on the saw, unlike mdf. if i had used datos to secure the shelves i'm sure osb would hold it's own. the mag plans never involved datos either

i have 4 modules and a but load of hidden space. both sides of my shop can hold 8' sheets and lengths. this is totally a winning design as far as storage goes. 

i'm sure you see the purple wood and it is very heavy. i moved it to the 3/4 shelf after it was reinforced.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned, nothing is trash, especially if it can be used for small shelves or a compost bin or whatever. I like the worm box idea but if you have large enough pieces, you can do all sorts of similar box projects that don't need to be pretty.


----------



## GearWorksguy (Aug 30, 2011)

*Risers...*

Depending on the size of the pieces you could consider building some risers or platforms for basement use. They would have to be painted to limit water absorption. Every basement needs some platforms to put stuff on to keep it above any possible water level or infiltration. 

Build boxes for kids toys or boxes under windows for storage..

You could use pieces as mulch in your garden; lay it out in the areas between rows to keep weeds down and provide a mulch effect.

Again depending on scrap sizes.. Build a shed. You would need to do alot of work but you seem to have a lot of "lumber' to work with.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

OSB and scrap is redundant
Joe


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

OSB is great for skinning tool stands, in-shop storage bins and boxes and for down and dirty shelving solutions and more. It may not be pretty but it is useful stuff.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ACP said:


> I wouldn't do that. You'll want to give it a nominal price, $20.00 for the lot, so someone WILL take it. If you post it free no one will. :laughing:


You must live in a high stakes neighborhood. Around here if it is just out by the curb someone will take it. sign or no sign.

G


----------

